# WIL - Wilson Investment Fund



## System (19 August 2010)

Wilson Investment Fund Limited (WIL) is an investment company focusing on investment in medium to long term securities in companies on the stock market, primarily in Australia. MAM Pty Limited is the Manager of WIL.

http://www.wilsonassetmanagement.com.au/ourfunds/wilsoninvestmentfund/


----------



## Pager (19 August 2010)

"Woof Woof" 

Launched about 2003, The manager managed to miss the bull market then got squarely caught by the bears 

Think it had good sized holdings in Credit Corp before it got mauled, also had Babcock and Brown amongst others.

Could be due a slice of luck and outperform but i doubt it


----------



## So_Cynical (19 August 2010)

I've been watching WIL for about 10 months and had a good look at them a little while ago...my conclusion was there a very average, middle of the road LIC with little vision and a track record of mediocrity. 

Passing.


----------

